# triple monitor workstationbudget - 100k



## liyzag1 (Mar 30, 2016)

`hi,

i wanted to buy a triple monitor setup, budget is 1 lakh rupees

can someone please help me with a few configs as i have never had a desktop , only macbook but i need this setup for work. 

i will be using it for a lot of excel sheets, movies, youtube, email, browsing, music, 

what is important to me is good monitors. full HD 

please help



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: excel sheets(lots of them), movies, browsing, music, email, 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 100k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: no clue

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 10 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:2tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes , need 3 monitors (please recommend)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:need to buy all

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:ASAP

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:nehru place

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:new delhi, please name good shops in nehru place

11. Anything else which you would like to say?



thanks in advance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2016)

First of all, why do you need three monitors for?


----------



## liyzag1 (Mar 30, 2016)

for work,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2016)

*Budget - 101k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Xeon E3-1246 V3*22,700**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 212X*2,900**Motherboard*Asus H97-PRO*10,000**Memory*Corsair Vengeance 16GB(8GBx2) 1600Mhz*7,000**Graphics Card*Asus GTX750Ti 2GB*10,400**SSD*Samsung 850 Evo 120GB*4,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 520w*5,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS x3*27,000**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600**Mouse*Included in the Combo
*0**Total**1,01,000*


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2016)

Even on board graphic of Pentium can handle 3 monitors and OP isn't not into gaming. Pretty much all the intended use of OP don't demand a quad core. So I don't see the point of hitting roof of his budget just because he has money. He can very well spend the rest of the money for something like setting up his workstation (a table which can accommodate 3 monitors or multi monitor stand, nice and comfortable chair etc...).


Spoiler



*d140lhg9ete0od.cloudfront.net/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/e/m/emperor-1510-workstation-photo-1.jpg


I personally feel an i3 should be suffice for his need. If connecting 3 monitors just using on board graphic make the CPU hot, after market cooler is justifiable to include in the build. I think 8GB is more than enough. UPS is kinda must when it comes to work related build unless he already has something for the entire home/office.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Mar 30, 2016)

I think OP should opt for atleast i5. My dad is CA and when he is working with lots of Excel files the systems hangs a lot. Its a i5 3rd Gen with 8 gigs of RAM and Dual Monitors + 850 Evo SSD. 

More over if you have the budget get a bigger SSD to keep excel files on it. It will really help.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 30, 2016)

You need quad core for work computers.

Sure gamers don't need more cores as of today. But work computers need more and more cores. And hyper-threading adds tremendous value.
Work computers also are better with 2 monitors. Huge productivity boost.

So yeah, 3 Dell monitors, 16gb RAM, SSD is the way to go.

- - - Updated - - -

Even for gaming 8gb is now so outdated. Workstations need that 16gb ram for smooth multi-tasking.



nac said:


> Even on board graphic of Pentium can handle 3 monitors and OP isn't not into gaming. Pretty much all the intended use of OP don't demand a quad core. So I don't see the point of hitting roof of his budget just because he has money. He can very well spend the rest of the money for something like setting up his workstation (a table which can accommodate 3 monitors or multi monitor stand, nice and comfortable chair etc...).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## liyzag1 (Mar 31, 2016)

so is the above config good or should i change cpu to i5 ??? and which i5 ??

also i would like 23 or 24 inch monitors , and is the gpu good enough to power 3 screens ??

thanks guys fr the help

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> You need quad core for work computers.
> 
> Sure gamers don't need more cores as of today. But work computers need more and more cores. And hyper-threading adds tremendous value.
> Work computers also are better with 2 monitors. Huge productivity boost.
> ...



so what should i change in the above config ????
thanks !!

- - - Updated - - -



singh_dd93 said:


> I think OP should opt for atleast i5. My dad is CA and when he is working with lots of Excel files the systems hangs a lot. Its a i5 3rd Gen with 8 gigs of RAM and Dual Monitors + 850 Evo SSD.
> 
> More over if you have the budget get a bigger SSD to keep excel files on it. It will really help.



which i5 should i get?? 
can u please suggest

thanks !

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> Even on board graphic of Pentium can handle 3 monitors and OP isn't not into gaming. Pretty much all the intended use of OP don't demand a quad core. So I don't see the point of hitting roof of his budget just because he has money. He can very well spend the rest of the money for something like setting up his workstation (a table which can accommodate 3 monitors or multi monitor stand, nice and comfortable chair etc...).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



i want to buy something i wouldn't need to change for the next 5 years so i don't mind using the full budget and also would like 23 inch screens if possible 

thanks so much


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 31, 2016)

xeon is good in the above config. for monitor check out LG 23inch monitors for 13k each.
May be spend less on motherboard and graphics card.

650 ti perhaps and simple 6k motherboard.

you could buy 2 ultrawide instead of 3 monitors. consider this too.


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2016)

This is just to get a rough idea how much it will cost you. For now decide what core you can go, then you can lock the model.


*Skylake
**Haswell**Skylake**Haswell**Skylake**i3**i5**i5**i7**i7**CPU
*885016450172002480026850
*Motherboard*99509250995092509950*RAM*68005600680056006800*CPU Cooler*29002900290029002900*PSU*48004800480048004800*Cabinet*35003500350035003500*Graphic*1050010500105001050010500*HDD*75007500750075007500*ODD*10001000100010001000*Monitor*
4000040000400004000040000*Keyboard & Mouse*26002600260026002600*UPS*55005500550055005500*SSD*49004900490049004900*Total**108800
**114500**117150**122850**126800*


Prices are just for reference.
Within the build you can pick something else or remove to cut cost. For eg, if you have power back up already, you can opt out UPS; or you can go for 1TB now and add one later etc...

I have a doubt and it may also be helpful for the OP.
If on board graphic can handle 3 monitors, why the need of discrete graphic card?


----------



## liyzag1 (Mar 31, 2016)

nac said:


> This is just to get a rough idea how much it will cost you. For now decide what core you can go, then you can lock the model.
> 
> 
> *Skylake
> ...




hi,


i honestly don't understand what cores mean, i was hoping u all could provide me with a config suitable for me and i could go pick it up from SMC in nehru place

i was want a triple monitor setup which would run smoothly with no lag and i wouldn't need to upgrade it for 5 years 

thanks


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2016)

By the way, what's the "work" you're talking about? Blog writing or image/video editing or stock trading or computer programming or something else?


----------



## liyzag1 (Mar 31, 2016)

nac said:


> By the way, what's the "work" you're talking about? Blog writing or image/video editing or stock trading or computer programming or something else?



a lot of excel sheets, trading in the day and online poker at night which means a lot of tables on all screens


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2016)

I personally think that for your need i3 is suffice. I am not sure if there will be any noticeable performance boost with i5 or i7 for your purpose or that performance is worth the price (you're paying double for i5 and triple for i7).

When I was checking online there were triple monitor builds with Pentium dual core. So I think i3 can handle your requirement without sweating.

I don't know how much real estate you're gonna gain with 23" or 24" monitor over 22", after all you're gonna use triple monitor setup. For the extra 1" or 2" you have to shell out 45-65% more. Think about it. If you really need it, then go ahead and buy.

Since you're buying a whole fresh build, you can very well go for Skylake. And all the core processors can handle 3 monitors without the need of discrete graphic, at least for now you can skip that discrete card. If you find it that CPU can't handle it smoothly, you can buy the one suggested by Sunil later.

Whatever processor you pick (among the three given below) everything else gonna be the same.


*i3
**i5**i7**CPU
*i3 6100 / i5 6600 / i7 6700k88501720026850*Motherboard*Asus B150 Plus785078507850*RAM*8GB DDR4 [SUP]1[/SUP]
320032003200*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 212X [SUP]2[/SUP]
290029002900*PSU*Seasonic M12II 520w [SUP]3[/SUP]
480048004800*Cabinet*Generic [SUP]4[/SUP]
250025002500*SSD*Samsung 850 Evo 120GB490049004900*HDD*WD 1TB [SUP]5[/SUP]
370037003700*ODD*Asus DVD writer100010001000*Monitor*Dell 22" IPS x 3 [SUP]6[/SUP]
270002700027000*Keyboard & Mouse*Logitech [SUP]7[/SUP]
800800800*Graphic*-
---*UPS*?
---*Total**67500
**75850**85500*


1 - Corsair vengeance or Kingston Hyper X Fury. For now use this 8GB, if you find that more RAM would give you performance boost you can buy more later. 
Note: 4GB x 2 would give a bit better performance than 1 8GB. Since you have four slots, you won't run out slots.
2 - With 3 display CPU could use after market cooler, I assume.
3 - You don't need 520W, but if you need a discrete graphic card this will be useful
4 - You can cheap out on this if you don't fancy about the looks of the cabinet. You can sure find a decent one for about 2500/-
5 - For now buy 1TB, you can buy one later.
6 - If you really need that 24" monitor, replace this 22" with 24".
7 - If you need a feature rich keyboard, check the other available models and buy.
? - Do you need an UPS?


----------



## liyzag1 (Mar 31, 2016)

nac said:


> I personally think that for your need i3 is suffice. I am not sure if there will be any noticeable performance boost with i5 or i7 for your purpose or that performance is worth the price (you're paying double for i5 and triple for i7).
> 
> When I was checking online there were triple monitor builds with Pentium dual core. So I think i3 can handle your requirement without sweating.
> 
> ...



This was suggested by the person at SMC shop

Processor Intel Core i5 4440 12,500
CPU Cooler Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO 1,600
Motherboard MSI H97 PC Mate 6,500
Memory Corsair Vengeance 16GB(8GBx2) 1600Mhz 7,000
Graphics Card Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5 OC 26,000
SSD Samsung 850 Evo 120GB 4,500
Power Supply Seasonic M12II 520W Evo Edition 5,900
Cabinet Corsair SPEC-03 4,500
Internal Storage WD Caviar Blue 2 TB 5,800
Optical Drive Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W 1,000
Monitor Dell 22 IPS 27,000

what do u feel about the above config ?? he asked if i was going to play games and i will be doing gaming but not hardcore , games like xcom and civilisation ! so he suggested the above config !


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2016)

liyzag1 said:


> This was suggested by the person at SMC shop
> 
> Processor Intel Core i5 4440 12,500 > Price difference is not much with Skylake. My pick would be 6th Gen i5 (i5 6600)
> CPU Cooler Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO 1,600 > I copy/pasted Sunil recommendation. If this is sufficient/good or not I don't know. Sunil or someone else who is knowledgeable enough can comment on this after market cooler.
> ...


If you're gonna play games, i5 is very much justifiable with this kinda budget or even i7. I don't know much about gaming cards, digitian would help you on that. If the games you say don't demand a high end card or the one suggested by Sunil is good enough, you can even fit i7 6700k in your budget.


----------



## liyzag1 (Apr 1, 2016)

nac said:


> If you're gonna play games, i5 is very much justifiable with this kinda budget or even i7. I don't know much about gaming cards, digitian would help you on that. If the games you say don't demand a high end card or the one suggested by Sunil is good enough, you can even fit i7 6700k in your budget.



hi,

i really really appreciate you going on replying to my queries and trust me, i did not know i had to change the m/b and ram if i opt for skyline, 
i don't even know the difference between i3, i5, i7 and skyline

I've never owned a pc before

can u plz build my pc for me so i can go pick it up tomorrow . 

i would like 16gb ram as I have 8gb on my laptop and its clearly not enough as it lags a lot with multiple tasks on. gpu gtx 970 is fine as my son would like to play xcom and civilisation. so i don't want him to have problems as i won't be upgrading for 5 years . 

can u please suggest a full build . monitors ill go to the shop and choose which ever i like best so lets keep 30k aside for them. please build a pc worth 70k with 16gb ram and gtx 970 

thank u so much nac,

i really appreciate the help !!!!!


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2016)

liyzag1 said:


> please build a pc worth 70k with 16gb ram and gtx 970


It will be too tight to fit everything with 16GB RAM and esp. GTX 970 within 70k. Even SMC suggested config is going over the budget.

Stick with SMC's config and change Processor, motherboard and RAM to the one I suggested.

*Option A - About 5k more expensive than SMC suggested
*Processor - i5 6600
Motherboard - ASUS B150 Plus DDR4
RAM - 2 x 8GB DDR4 (Buy whichever is cheaper Corsair vengeance or Kingston Hyper X Fury)

* Option B - About 15k more expensive than SMC suggested*
Processor - i7 6700k
Motherboard - ASUS B150 Plus DDR4
RAM - 2 x 8GB DDR4 (Buy whichever is cheaper Corsair vengeance or Kingston Hyper X Fury)

You can go for lower priced cabinet to cut cost. You just have to make sure that the cabinet is spacious enough to accommodate after market cooler and graphic card. Most mid tower cases are good enough. 

I have one concern, the board I suggested is mATX form. If after market cooler makes it too crowded you may have to look at ATX board something like ASUS H170 Pro which is about 2k more expensive than B150 Plus.

If you don't get any other suggestion before you buy, see if you can afford the above build. If you can't, go with SMC suggested one.

- - - Updated - - -



liyzag1 said:


> i would like 16gb ram as I have 8gb on my laptop and its clearly not enough as it lags a lot with multiple tasks on.
> gpu gtx 970 is fine as my son would like to play xcom and civilisation. so i don't want him to have problems as i won't be upgrading for 5 years .


Comparatively, desktop builds are more powerful than laptop.  
I googled, both these games, it doesn't need a card like GTX 970. I think you're overshooting here. Without much of a fuss you can upgrade graphic card in the future if needed. Just think about it, whether to give so much weightage on GPU or not.


----------



## liyzag1 (Apr 1, 2016)

nac said:


> It will be too tight to fit everything with 16GB RAM and esp. GTX 970 within 70k. Even SMC suggested config is going over the budget.
> 
> Stick with SMC's config and change Processor, motherboard and RAM to the one I suggested.
> 
> ...




Processor Intel Core i5 6600
CPU Cooler Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO 1,600
Motherboard ASUS H170 PRO
Memory Corsair Vengeance 16GB(8GBx2) 1600Mhz 7,000
Graphics Card Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5 OC 26,000
SSD Samsung 850 Evo 120GB 4,500
Power Supply Seasonic M12II 520W Evo Edition 5,900
Cabinet Corsair SPEC-03 4,500
Internal Storage WD Caviar Blue 2 TB 5,800
Optical Drive Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W 1,000


so is this good ?? I've asked SMC for a quote for this config.


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2016)

liyzag1 said:


> Processor Intel Core i5 6600 > To cut cost you can opt for i5 6500 or i5 6400 (All the three are good, just the frequency differs. Get the quotation for the other two as well and decide).
> CPU Cooler Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO 1,600 > As I already said, I don't know much about this. I assume that it should be good enough, but wait for someone to comment.
> Motherboard ASUS H170 PRO > Only if TX3 EVO on B150 Plus blocks RAM slots. (get quote for Asus B150 plus too and decide) Anyway, you will have 4 slots in your board be it H170 or B150. Even if it blocks one slot, I think you're good with the other slots. After all you're gonna use two 8GB sticks. I think you can stick with B150, don't have to spend more on H170 Pro.
> Memory Corsair Vengeance 16GB(8GBx2) 1600Mhz 7,000 - You need DDR4 RAM, and it starts from 2133mhz. I think the one you mentioned is DDR3. On a side note, Kingston Hyper X Fury's heat spreader is shorter than Corsair Vengeance.
> ...


Yes this is good. This will sure overshoot your budget.
I have added few comments in your quote itself. By the way, who is gonna assemble this?

- - - Updated - - -

It seems like you're asking for cut and right comment/reply while I am giving you options to pick.  That's the difference between an expert and me


----------



## liyzag1 (Apr 1, 2016)

nac said:


> Yes this is good. This will sure overshoot your budget.
> I have added few comments in your quote itself. By the way, who is gonna assemble this?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



hi, thanks again for your valuable inputs

i will change the ram to ddr4
will look at prices for other 2 cpus
will check regarding m/b
reason am going for overkill on gpu is cause maybe down the line my son would like to do more intense gaming 

yes i have overshot my budget but i have an old dell xps 16 laptop which the SMC guy told me can be sold in nehru place. i bought it for 1.25 lakhs in 2009 and so am hoping to get atlas 25k for it 

i will go to SMC international in nehru place so whomever is the technician will assemble it. is that okay ? 

yes i was looking for cut and right comments as i really don't know the difference between the options you give so therefore cut and right comments would be more precise for me 

thanks a ton NAC, use been a great help
will post pics once bought.


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2016)

liyzag1 said:


> i will go to SMC international in nehru place so whomever is the technician will assemble it. is that okay ?


Yeah, if you don't know how to assemble, you have to rely on assembler. Ready to add assembling charge in your budget 
Ask few more shops for quotation, you may likely to get better deal. And negotiate if you can.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 2, 2016)

*Budget - 93.5k (Modified)*


*Processor*Intel Core i5 6500
*14,700*
*CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 212X*2,900**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H*7,500**Memory*Corsair Vengeance 16GB(8GBx2) 2133Mhz DDR4*8,000**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX970 4GB*25,400**SSD*Samsung 850 Evo 120GB*4,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 520w*5,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS x3*27,000**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600**Mouse*Included in the Combo*0**Total**1,06,500*


Based on nac's preferences here is your Modified Config which suits you.
The shop which sells you all the components will assemble free of cost. So don't worry about it. Okay.


----------



## liyzag1 (Apr 2, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *Budget - 93.5k (Modified)*
> 
> 
> *Processor*Intel Core i5 6600*16,700**CPU Cooler*Cooler Master Hyper 212X*2,900**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-G150M-D3H*7,500**Memory*Corsair Vengeance 16GB(8GBx2) 2133Mhz DDR4*8,000**Graphics Card*Asus GTX750Ti 2GB*10,400**SSD*Samsung 850 Evo 120GB*4,500**Power Supply*Seasonic M12II 520w*5,900**Cabinet*Corsair SPEC-01*3,500**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell S2216H 22" LED IPS x3*27,000**Keyboard*Cooler Master Devastator KB and Mouse Combo*2,600**Mouse*Included in the Combo*0**Total**93,500*
> ...



for the GPU , am going with the gtx 970, is it okay ? also u have selected a different m/b


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 2, 2016)

liyzag1 said:


> for the GPU , am going with the gtx 970, is it okay ?



Yes if you have the cash buddy. Corrected the above table as per your requirement.


----------



## liyzag1 (Apr 2, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes if you have the cash buddy.



oh, i have a dell xps 16 i bought for 1.25 lakhs in 2009 which am hoping to sell for around 30k. so if it gets sold, i have the cash


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Based on nac's preferences here is your Modified Config which suits you.
> The shop which sells you all the components will assemble free of cost. So don't worry about it. Okay.


It doesn't have to be my preference . It's common to get different kinda suggestion in forums and OP get to discuss all the possible combo and decide. If you think different built will be better, please do suggest.
That's good to know. I thought assembler will charge a fee. When I bought mine 8yrs ago, I was asked. I had to negotiate to get it waived.


liyzag1 said:


> also u have selected a different m/b


It's a typo. It's not G150, it's B150.

By the way, i5 6500 costs 2k less than i5 6600 and difference in base clock speed is just .1. Since it's going over your budget, to cut cost you can opt for i5 6500.


----------



## liyzag1 (Apr 2, 2016)

nac said:


> It doesn't have to be my preference . It's common to get different kinda suggestion in forums and OP get to discuss all the possible combo and decide. If you think different built will be better, please do suggest.
> That's good to know. I thought assembler will charge a fee. When I bought mine 8yrs ago, I was asked. I had to negotiate to get it waived.
> 
> It's a typo. It's not G150, it's B150.
> ...



great , will get i5 6500 instead , 
even though am gonna choose and buy monitors on the spot, any suggestion like make , imp features , any particular model good for triple setup ???? 
like i said i have no clue about what these makes and models r, thats y i was looking for cut and right answers. i youtubed some videos, there r jus so many models available, its impossible to pick one thats y i thought picking monitors on the spot would be better


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2016)

liyzag1 said:


> even though am gonna choose and buy monitors on the spot, any suggestion like make , imp features , any particular model good for triple setup ????


Min Full HD resolution
IPS panel
Popular brands like Dell, LG, Samsung etc...
Gloss/Matte screen


----------

